# Who has Anhedonia?



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I've been suffering with anhedonia for almost 5 years now. I cannot feel any human emotions/feelings whatsoever, no joy/excitement.... nothing. I also can't enjoy anything... nothing interests me, and there is simply no desire/motivation to do anything. I just waste time watching movies and sitting on the computer the whole day.... logically, I know that's not good, but I feel OK about that (ok well, I feel nothing... hard to explain) Complete, flat-out, zombie state.

I know many people suffer from lack of pleasure (anhedonia) but does anyone suffer with anhedonia + no emotions as well? If you do, could you please let me know what treatment worked for you?

Just wanted to see who's suffering from anhedonia. Thanks.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

ne1?


----------



## racer (May 7, 2012)

There are not too many things worse then not being able to feel something when you know you should. Most of the time all I feel is depression/anger. I hate laying in bed not knowing what to think or feel. Makes for very long nights. But yes sometimes I do feel like I feel nothing.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

racer said:


> There are not too many things worse then not being able to feel something when you know you should. Most of the time all I feel is depression/anger. I hate laying in bed not knowing what to think or feel. Makes for very long nights. But yes sometimes I do feel like I feel nothing.


Did you take any antidepressants? Prozac gave me permanent anhedonia... most people recover, however, because I have no luck in life (and things always go from bad to worst) I lost all my emotions/feeings and cannot even enjoy life. My personality and identity has been erased.... I can't even enjoy anything at all... anything I do is just to waste, fall asleep, and wake up to repeat the process.

Honestly, this really isn't a "life". Life was beautiful before I had anhedonia.... the problem is, it's permanent... I honestly don't think I will be able to continue living like this anymore. I never thought this type of suffering was even humanly possible.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

A test I took last year told me I had anhedonia. I think it was flawed though - there's a difference between not taking pleasure in things and not being able to take pleasure in things.

Isn't lack of emotion one of the hallmarks of anti-social personality disorder? Anti-social personality disorder is what psychopaths have. I'm _*not*_ saying that you're a psychopath - anti-social personality disorder expresses itself in all kinds of ways - psychopathy is just one rare way. I just used that example to give you an idea of the disorder that I'm talking about. Then I start to think about autism and those kinds of disorders, but it sounds like you recognize emotion in other people, just that you can't seem to feel it.

Anyway, disregard most of what I just said and go see someone about it. That's your best bet.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

distinctlybeautiful said:


> A test I took last year told me I had anhedonia. I think it was flawed though - there's a difference between not taking pleasure in things and not being able to take pleasure in things.
> 
> Isn't lack of emotion one of the hallmarks of anti-social personality disorder? Anti-social personality disorder is what psychopaths have. I'm _*not*_ saying that you're a psychopath - anti-social personality disorder expresses itself in all kinds of ways - psychopathy is just one rare way. I just used that example to give you an idea of the disorder that I'm talking about. Then I start to think about autism and those kinds of disorders, but it sounds like you recognize emotion in other people, just that you can't seem to feel it.
> 
> Anyway, disregard most of what I just said and go see someone about it. That's your best bet.


No, I'm not psychopathic... I use to be a normal, happy, and hyper kid... I ended up becoming depressed because of terrible **** that happened, so I took Prozac, and ever since, I lost every single human emotion/feeling that I took for granted.

I also can't enjoy anything in life. I basically just waste time and do nothing, because honestly, this isn't even living anymore. I'm simply existing, and thanks to Prozac, I've been permanently brain damaged. Honestly though, as I said, it was to be expected because I honestly have the worst luck ever... not something I can explain in words, but sometimes I don't even understand why I even continue to live. Anhedonia = living hell... I just never thought living (or should I say existing) can be this painful.... the excitement/fun in life is completely gone.

I was never a suicidal person... never thought of suicide, but now, that's all I honestly think about... because I'm not even living anymore, I feel dead.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

anhedonia said:


> No, I'm not psychopathic... I use to be a normal, happy, and hyper kid... I ended up becoming depressed because of terrible **** that happened, so I took Prozac, and ever since, I lost every single human emotion/feeling that I took for granted.
> 
> I also can't enjoy anything in life. I basically just waste time and do nothing, because honestly, this isn't even living anymore. I'm simply existing, and thanks to Prozac, I've been permanently brain damaged. Honestly though, as I said, it was to be expected because I honestly have the worst luck ever... not something I can explain in words, but sometimes I don't even understand why I even continue to live. Anhedonia = living hell... I just never thought living (or should I say existing) can be this painful.... the excitement/fun in life is completely gone.
> 
> I was never a suicidal person... never thought of suicide, but now, that's all I honestly think about... because I'm not even living anymore, I feel dead.


I don't think you read what I wrote, so I'll remind you..

"I'm _*not*_ saying that you're a psychopath - anti-social personality disorder expresses itself in all kinds of ways - psychopathy is just one rare way. I just used that example to give you an idea of the disorder that I'm talking about."

Go talk to someone. You obviously want to talk about it, or you wouldn't be here talking to us. Why not talk to someone who can help you? Strangers on the internet are nothing compared to a stranger who is in the same room with you and who has been trained to counsel people.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

distinctlybeautiful said:


> I don't think you read what I wrote, so I'll remind you..
> 
> "I'm _*not*_ saying that you're a psychopath - anti-social personality disorder expresses itself in all kinds of ways - psychopathy is just one rare way. I just used that example to give you an idea of the disorder that I'm talking about."
> 
> Go talk to someone. You obviously want to talk about it, or you wouldn't be here talking to us. Why not talk to someone who can help you? Strangers on the internet are nothing compared to a stranger who is in the same room with you and who has been trained to counsel people.


To be honest... I actually have no clue why I'm even posting this... the only reason I might be posting this is to see if there's other people suffering from anhedonia as well... and if they are suffering from the same type of anhedonia (no emotions/feelings + can't enjoy anything in life)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

distinctlybeautiful said:


> Isn't lack of emotion one of the hallmarks of anti-social personality disorder? Anti-social personality disorder is what psychopaths have. I'm _*not*_ saying that you're a psychopath - anti-social personality disorder expresses itself in all kinds of ways - psychopathy is just one rare way. I just used that example to give you an idea of the disorder that I'm talking about. Then I start to think about autism and those kinds of disorders, but it sounds like you recognize emotion in other people, just that you can't seem to feel it.


Actually, sociopaths can feel emotions, they just seem to lack a conscience and empathy. (They UNDERSTAND how other people feel, they just don't really care.) Sometimes they're a lot more impulsive and have a greater need to do more extreme things in order to feel emotions, but no, they don't usually lack emotions or the ability to feel pleasure, entirely.

(Sorry that this has nothing to do with the original thread...just wanted to clarify! :um I have much experience with apathy, including induced by SSRIs, but not technically anhedonia.)


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you by any chance have any of the following?:

-daydream most of the time
- have a dissociative disorder
-insomnia


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Do you by any chance have any of the following?:
> 
> -daydream most of the time
> - have a dissociative disorder
> -insomnia


No.

If you type in "SSRI Anhedonia" you will *a lot* of people suffering from it. Some people do recover, but there's people like me who don't, which ruins your life.

You don't feel any emotions, you can't feel joy, you never get excited... etc. I lost my personality and sense of humor... I don't even understand what's the point of leaving the house anymore when I can't enjoy anything anymore.

I miss the old me...


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I have to post here. The feeling of not enjoying anything is terrible. I don't if this is related to ADD/Socialanxiety. My medications made me worse I think. I take stimulants and tranquilizers and the anti depressant lexapro. This combination helps me but I never abuse stimulants stimulants anymore for this reason. Also still bit dependent on some weed sometimes, I don't see any problems with this. I have the feeling I can learn anything but I can never focus extended periods on stuff. I just need someone in life. There just comes just a point in life where you just have to accept things around you.


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

I have anhedonia too. It sucks not feeling pleasure in anything. Ritalin doesn't even help, which I take daily for ADHD.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

Freesix88 said:


> I have to post here. The feeling of not enjoying anything is terrible. I don't if this is related to ADD/Socialanxiety. My medications made me worse I think. I take stimulants and tranquilizers and the anti depressant lexapro. This combination helps me but I never abuse stimulants stimulants anymore for this reason. Also still bit dependent on some weed sometimes, I don't see any problems with this. I have the feeling I can learn anything but I can never focus extended periods on stuff. I just need someone in life. There just comes just a point in life where you just have to accept things around you.


It's awful man, it really is. Do you also have a flat mood/no emotions as well? Like, I honestly have no emotions... I simply don't feel anything. I have to wait years (and that's if I ever will recover)

So you're taking Lexapro? Did you get anhedonia after taking stimulants/lexapro?

Let me know.



Twigster said:


> I have anhedonia too. It sucks not feeling pleasure in anything. Ritalin doesn't even help, which I take daily for ADHD.


What caused your anhedonia? What about your emotions?

and I agree, it's absolutely horrific.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

I think I've struggled with more or less what you're talking about at least since I finished college nearly 2 years ago. To a lesser extent before that maybe.

With me though... I get the feeling I can't enjoy anything because I know I have other more productive things to do and the guilt and nagging feeling stops me from relaxing and living the moment enough to immerse myself properly in what I'm trying to enjoy.

It makes though in my case anyway I think. I need to get a job but the OCD and SA have made that complicated.

I have my moments now and then though. Very unpredictable though.



anhedonia said:


> I also can't enjoy anything in life. I basically just waste time and do nothing, because honestly, this isn't even living anymore.


Yep, that's about how I feel in general most of the time.

No real highs or lows anymore much... that feeling of coming home from school tired and stressed and unwinding completely guiltlessly was great some years ago.



anhedonia said:


> I'm simply existing, and thanks to Prozac, I've been permanently brain damaged.


I was on Prozac for a while a long time ago, but I never thought it did anything good or bad. No relation to it in my case anyway.

Are you sure you're not just in a horrible monotonous routine that may be causing the monotonous feelings? Do you have a job? You seem to suggest that you don't and are doing nothing.

Granted... it could be quite a cyclical thing... but if normal people were doing nothing like that, they'd be feeling anhedonia and pointlessness too. Worth looking into the possibility that it's more caused by circumstances. Hard to break out of a routine like that though anyway.


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

anhedonia said:


> What caused your anhedonia? What about your emotions?
> 
> and I agree, it's absolutely horrific.


I'm really not sure what caused it, but it might have to do with moving from place to place all the time when I was a kid and went to 13 schools until high school. And nobody was in the military.

I guess my brain got overwhelmed and became numb.

I don't feel like a person anymore. I recently tried Citalopram, but after 5 days I felt as if my body was panicking inside and my heart was beating rapidly so I stopped taking it.

What's the point of living like this? Is there any medication that can help?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> It's awful man, it really is. Do you also have a flat mood/no emotions as well? Like, I honestly have no emotions... I simply don't feel anything. I have to wait years (and that's if I ever will recover)
> 
> So you're taking Lexapro? Did you get anhedonia after taking stimulants/lexapro?
> 
> ...


ALways had it to be honest. The meds make me more stable. I feel very little. Feel like some robot. Stimulants barely motivate me. Stress/bullying in my youth kinda kills the brain and I'm inside I'm barely alive. A process that can't be reversed it seems but I'm happy with who I am. I still have emotions, but I never express them. My social life is nothing, what about yours. Sorry to hear it anyway. Keep going on! No matter what!


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

SVIIC said:


> I think I've struggled with more or less what you're talking about at least since I finished college nearly 2 years ago. To a lesser extent before that maybe.
> 
> With me though... I get the feeling I can't enjoy anything because I know I have other more productive things to do and the guilt and nagging feeling stops me from relaxing and living the moment enough to immerse myself properly in what I'm trying to enjoy.
> 
> ...


Well you see, I have no feelings or any emotions... I mean, it's been so long I don't even know what they even mean anymore, or what it's like to have emotions/feelings. I just remember before taking Prozac, I was completely a different person. If you type in "SSRI Anhedonia", you'll see a lot of people are suffering from what I am... most people recover, however, so far I haven't.

From my point of view, I don't see the purpose of doing anything anymore. I see everything as pointless, and money means nothing to me anymore. I just don't care about anything anymore, everything is meaningless to me... and I know it's not right, but there's nothing I can do about it.

Nothing makes me happy/sad/mad, I simply do not feel anything. I'm in some sort of zombie state and I hate it. I miss the high's/low's and everything about life.



Twigster said:


> I'm really not sure what caused it, but it might have to do with moving from place to place all the time when I was a kid and went to 13 schools until high school. And nobody was in the military.
> 
> I guess my brain got overwhelmed and became numb.
> 
> ...


I'm not a doctor or a psychiatrist, but to me, these mind altering drugs honestly can't be good for you. Unfortunately, I had to learn it the hard way (as always in life, if things couldn't get worst).



Freesix88 said:


> ALways had it to be honest. The meds make me more stable. I feel very little. Feel like some robot. Stimulants barely motivate me. Stress/bullying in my youth kinda kills the brain and I'm inside I'm barely alive. A process that can't be reversed it seems but I'm happy with who I am. I still have emotions, but I never express them. My social life is nothing, what about yours. Sorry to hear it anyway. Keep going on! No matter what!


I'm sorry to hear what you went through, but you see, you say you have emotions but don't express them... I have none whatseover. I'm in a complete, and flat out, zombie state that cannot be described. It is worst than physical pain... give me diabetes or some sort of physical illness instead of this emotional anesthesia/anhedonia that I am going through. This is simply inhumane... and I miss life. There was something magical and beautiful about life, but now, to me, everything is meaningless.

If you guys type in "Lost all my humanity, thanks bupropion" this guy is pretty much describing what I'm going through.

I'm not a professional (or an expert), but IMO, these "psychiatrists" who do absolutely nothing but sit on a chair, listen, not say a word, and then say "OK... I'll prescribe you this" writes your prescription, and off you go.

If you're a normal person just going through a rough time with situational problems, drugs will not help you, but screw you up real bad, maybe in the long term/permanent. These "psychiatrists" have no clue what these drugs even do to you. I'm not an anti-medicine person, but I wouldn't touch mind altering drugs ever again.

I'm just a fellow human being suffering from something that is inhumane... I feel like this is a living nightmare.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

SVIIC said:


> Are you sure you're not just in a horrible monotonous routine that may be causing the monotonous feelings?


this.

The reason you stay at home / watch TV etc is because of SA. Are you sure you are emotionless? Are you doing something, seeing a therapist? I'm just saying the mind can be powerful at denying and coming up with justifications.

"I don't enjoy anything. So why should I even try?"

It also makes sense. How can you enjoy doing something when you have SA? I mean your exposed as soon as you leave your home even if you are not directly socializing. I tend to shut down emotionally as soon as someone is around me.

And then that is like anhedonia and having no emotions and you can get used to that state because it also hides bad feelings from depression.

Would you be here if you felt nothing? You feel bad don't you?


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

PerfectDark said:


> this.
> 
> The reason you stay at home / watch TV etc is because of SA. Are you sure you are emotionless? Are you doing something, seeing a therapist? I'm just saying the mind can be powerful at denying and coming up with justifications.
> 
> ...


Well no, I don't feel anything, I do know logically this is a living hell, and I feel like I am simply existing and NOT living. Honestly, I never even knew something like this was even possible... and if anyone tried explaining this to me before I had experienced this, I couldn't possibly imagine what it's like living like this, because it cannot be explained in words... however, the person who REALLY explains it very well what it's like, can be found here:
http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49034

Logically, I should have no reason to be depressed whatsoever. I have a beautiful family, a roof over my head, have a computer/tv, whatever...

You see, I would take SEVERE depression any day, then living in this state where it feels like I'm not alive, but I'm not dead. (DP/DR + Emotional Anesthesia + Anhedonia caused by Prozac). Severe depression would be a beautiful thing compared to the living death that I'm experiencing.

As for social anxiety, I don't have social anxiety... maybe before I took Prozac, I would be shy and a bit nervous meeting new people, but I think it's normal... I was a normal kid. I don't feel fear, I simply feel nothing. I could go up to someone and say the nastiest things possible, and I wouldn't feel a thing... I simply don't have fear. As messed up as this sounds, if someone was shooting at me (with a gun) I wouldn't even be scared to die... I would actually think I'm invincible and that I can't die... and that bullets won't effect me (how messed up is that?)

I honestly don't even feel like a normal human being anymore, and I just miss what it was like to feel like any normal person feels like.

Devoid (the guy who went through what I went through) explains it perfectly:

*"With my self and emotions gone, life has been a completely non-existent experience. I spend literally all my time in bed and eating and have gained over 50 pounds. As the days and months pass, I am oblivious. I do nothing, yet I'm not bored.

The world is going by without me, yet I don't care. Because of this broken consciousness, no matter where I go or what I attempt to do, everything is a non-experience for me. Basic feelings about being alive that I always took for granted are no longer there. The concept and schema of summer along with everything it used to mean doesn't exist anymore, so the fact that it has passed me by doesn't matter.

If the area of my brain containing my personality, emotions, self, and psyche were a hard drive, it's as if someone has used KillDisk to format and completely obliterate its contents. None of those aspects of me exist anymore, and so in a very real way I don't exist. I can't "feel" anything towards this, because my capacity to feel has been completely destroyed. "*


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

I do know I have lack of emotions but sadness, find no joy or interest in many thing.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

AlphaHydrae said:


> I do know I have lack of emotions but sadness, find no joy or interest in many thing.


Same here (except sadness).

It's a living hell....


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

anhedonia said:


> Same here (except sadness).
> 
> It's a living hell....


WHy yes it is.

There is also the fact that there is a need to fake emotions in front of others which makes it so hard on ourself. It's as though there is this self contradtiction or conflict or something..if you get what i mean.

I suppose you have the thousand yard stare. or even the need to have those hollow eyes.

a living hell with our soul sucked out. just perfect.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Even when things were going well for me I was always very unhappy. Not depressed, but just lacking in joy. Nothing got me excited. At all. It wasn't until very recently that I discovered some hobbies that made me feel much more fulfilled that I started to take some pride in myself and start to find that joy. I think if there are things we want to do deep down inside but we are always too afraid or unmotivated to do them, we will just feel like empty shells. Everyone has their passions, and I feel that if you're not striving for those passions every day, you're just not going to feel the positive emotional effects of life.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

rymo said:


> Everyone has their passions, and I feel that if you're not striving for those passions every day, you're just not going to feel the positive emotional effects of life.


Yes, this.

I mean, I've lost my passion for games. Even when I hear about something that sounds good, I'm not actually into it emotionally, I'm just going through it logically in my head and deciding that it seems a good thing.

I need a job. But the fact that I am where I am is complicating everything :roll.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

AlphaHydrae said:


> WHy yes it is.
> 
> There is also the fact that there is a need to fake emotions in front of others which makes it so hard on ourself. It's as though there is this self contradtiction or conflict or something..if you get what i mean.
> 
> ...


It is so hard to fake emotions.... so hard. As for thousand yard stare... yeah, I have that.

Everyday is the same day... there's no such thing as a bad/good day, and no matter what you do, it's the same day. Nothing in life is exciting, *at all*.

The worst part is, for me, you feel like everything is meaningless, and that life is meaningless.

What's the purpose of having a bf/gf? What's the point of having a career? What's point of anything when there is no reward for it? Everything seems pointless.

I have absolute no feelings or emotions... and I've been this way for 5 years, so I don't know remember what emotions use to feel like.



rymo said:


> Even when things were going well for me I was always very unhappy. Not depressed, but just lacking in joy. Nothing got me excited. At all. It wasn't until very recently that I discovered some hobbies that made me feel much more fulfilled that I started to take some pride in myself and start to find that joy. I think if there are things we want to do deep down inside but we are always too afraid or unmotivated to do them, we will just feel like empty shells. Everyone has their passions, and I feel that if you're not striving for those passions every day, you're just not going to feel the positive emotional effects of life.


Well, I guess in a way it's good you can find some joy (I don't even know what that means anymore, I don't even feel like a human... I feel like a machine/robot/zombie observing the world)



SVIIC said:


> Yes, this.
> 
> *I mean, I've lost my passion for games. Even when I hear about something that sounds good, I'm not actually into it emotionally, I'm just going through it logically in my head and deciding that it seems a good thing.*
> 
> I need a job. But the fact that I am where I am is complicating everything :roll.


Yes, the same exact thing for me.

Anyone else feel like they're a zombie/robot/machine that is observing the world?


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm beginning to suffer from this. I'm not sure if it's because of a lack of job, structure, variety in life? Does OP have either of those? 

I do not work and do the same thing every day - chatting, play video games, laying in bed, sleeping, work out, visit my parents. No variety, no real structure. Everything feels boring and I don't enjoy it. I'm assuming this is part of the cause of the anhedonia.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 29, 2012)

hikkikomori said:


> I'm beginning to suffer from this. I'm not sure if it's because of a lack of job, structure, variety in life? Does OP have either of those?
> 
> I do not work and do the same thing every day - chatting, play video games, laying in bed, sleeping, work out, visit my parents. No variety, no real structure. Everything feels boring and I don't enjoy it. I'm assuming this is part of the cause of the anhedonia.


It might be... you might have to try new things, but do you have emotions?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont have this. I have a lighter depression caused version. I can always feel anxiety though ill tell you that. I wish I could want things.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, man, I confused Anedhonia w/ Alexithymia. I think I have the later, making it a lot diffcult to be emotionally intelligent and relating to others.


----------



## sj11 (Sep 18, 2012)

anhedonia said:


> It is so hard to fake emotions.... so hard. As for thousand yard stare... yeah, I have that.
> 
> Everyday is the same day... there's no such thing as a bad/good day, and no matter what you do, it's the same day. Nothing in life is exciting, *at all*.
> 
> ...


I've had this my whole life pretty much and I'm now 28.

I can occasionally feel an emotion but it's so weak it's almost negligible. The fact that I only feel like I'm in my head and not in my body means that I don't think I've ever felt an emotion fully. It's more like part of my brain is observing the emotion and I'm not really experiencing it. My parents talk of divorcing as a child caused a few tears but I remember feeling no real sadness.

What you say is true, I see other people living fulfilling lives and I'm jealous but it's a logical thought in reality I don't think I'm able to have strong feelings about being like this (even though I do hate it). Being asexual also makes life feel even more pointless, I have almost never felt any sort of lust for any woman, I've kissed a few in the past but to be honest I got bored of it pretty quickly. There was a time in the past I could feel a weak orgasm but now I feel nothing from that either, so in alot of ways I feel I have more in common with a robot than a person.

All the joy and excitement that other people experience is missing from my life. When I was a child and my parents talked about getting married I knew then that I would never fall in love with anyone.

Talking to people often feels like a chore. They'll ask me about myself and just answering them I find it really hard to hide my complete apathy towards everything.

It's called a personality disorder (schizoid) but in reality part of my brain doesn't work (combination of dopamine transporter gene and or low dopamine receptors, might be other things involved as well).

What you say about every day feeling the same rings true with me, I said to my therapist recently it's like being in the film "Groundhog day". So far having therapy hasn't helped because no event in my life has caused me to be like this, there's no hidden trauma and nothing to talk through. When I leave my session with him I forget almost instantly that I was ever there (lack of emotion seems to tie in with very poor short term memory).


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I do, abilify worked but I had to quit it because it was costing me 200/month. I am now hoping Effexor will help. I think from doing a lot of research the primary neurotransmitter to look out after for anhedonia would be norepinephrine. Remeron/Zoloft worked for me in the past before they pooped out and Remeron targets norepinephrine. I also read a pretty extensive journal the other day where chronic coffee/caffeine intake severely downregulates the alpha adrenergic receptors quite a bit and could possibly contribute to anhedonia. As such today was my first day without coffee! I'm done with it for the time being. 

DMAE may help some people with the increase in acetylcholine, though it's a hit or miss.


----------



## jack61098 (Feb 12, 2013)

I often feel little emotion even from things like loved ones dying but maybe you just need to find things that are really engaging.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been suffering from this for years, and it's only getting worse. I feel like a zombie all the time.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Miss Awesome said:


> A test I took last year told me I had anhedonia. I think it was flawed though - there's a difference between not taking pleasure in things and not being able to take pleasure in things.
> 
> Isn't lack of emotion one of the hallmarks of anti-social personality disorder? Anti-social personality disorder is what psychopaths have. I'm _*not*_ saying that you're a psychopath - anti-social personality disorder expresses itself in all kinds of ways - psychopathy is just one rare way. I just used that example to give you an idea of the disorder that I'm talking about. Then I start to think about autism and those kinds of disorders, but it sounds like you recognize emotion in other people, just that you can't seem to feel it.
> 
> Anyway, disregard most of what I just said and go see someone about it. That's your best bet.


No, anhedonia isn't a hallmark of ASPD. Lack of empathy is what you're thinking of.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I've been suffering from this for years, and it's only getting worse. I feel like a zombie all the time.


Yeah, me too. Sucks. Remeron hasn't helped at all. What have you tried? I'm thinking of Klonopin with Focalin. That's just what I've got right now that actually works. But I have to wean off Remeron, right? I don't know.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

omofca said:


> No, anhedonia isn't a hallmark of ASPD. Lack of empathy is what you're thinking of.


I didn't say anhedonia is a hallmark of ASPD. I said lack of emotion, which isn't to say that people with ASPD don't recognize emotion, just that they don't feel it.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Do you suffer from depression, if not give me your Anhedonia.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Miss Awesome said:


> I didn't say anhedonia is a hallmark of ASPD. I said lack of emotion, which isn't to say that people with ASPD don't recognize emotion, just that they don't feel it.


Oh okay, but people with ASPD do have emotions. They get angry, for example. They do feel emotions, but not the same way most do. You're referring to the lack of empathy.

EDIT: Actually... they do have shallow emotions. I'm not even an expert. I looked at some posts from people with ASPD.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

omofca said:


> Oh okay, but people with ASPD do have emotions. They get angry, for example. They do feel emotions, but not the same way most do. You're referring to the lack of empathy.
> 
> EDIT: Actually... they do have shallow emotions. I'm not even an expert. I looked at some posts from people with ASPD.


No, I'm not simply referring to lack of empathy.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I used to have anhedonia, as a symptom of my chronic depression - or dysthymia. I'm doing better on an MAOI as we speak.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

The main emotions I feel are guilt, sadness and anger. Of course, no one I know can read me so they don't what I'm feeling ever. I'm sick of being alone. Nobody care about me. I wish I could end it all, but I have to be strong for my family. I hate this life.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes I do and it's hell. I can't seem to stay interested in anything. I can't even keep up with friendships or romantic interests out of sheer depression and lack of motivation. I don't even feel human anymore.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to say that I have Anhedonia but at the same time, i'm unsure and wouldn't want to label that disorder on myself anyways. My apathy towards most things in life, and my life as a whole is a bit concerning, and like you, i've lost or atleast starting to lose desire/motivation to do anything. Being content of this auto-piloted lifestyle really isn't ideal either.
Losing pleasure in things does indeed suck but there has to be one thing you enjoy to hold on to. Don't have one? find it. If there's one beauty in this world, it's that it offers endless possibilities.

Also if you're gonna find a connection with anhedonia or lack of emotion/empathy with a PD, your best bet is SPD.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, as we speak. It comes and it goes. I'd rather have this than the darkness that comes and then it's hard to get back up.

Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## katrin1234 (Mar 28, 2016)

I understand you. And i have suffered from it for 2 years. I can definetely say that like major depression, it is very difficult to treat anhedonia on your own and often it is impossible to do. Since in most cases anhedonia is a symptom of some other disease, and it is necessary to treat the disease itself. Anhedonia will disappear throughout the treatment.

However, there are a number of tips dealing with anhedonia which have helped me:

The correct day regime - good night's sleep, regular meals, and physical exercises;
The diet should consist of several sources of serotonin - chocolate, fresh fruit;
Focus on pleasant and positive moments, try to do everything on your own in order to make a moment positive and pleasant;
Psychotherapeutic correction such as Gestalt therapy, behavioral techniques, psychoanalysis;
Pharmacological correction - doctors may prescribe antidepressants.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

anhedonia sucks the big one the only thing that helps is working out


----------

